# if you had only one tech to teach for self defence, which one would it be?



## WesJones (Jan 28, 2015)

if you had only one tech to teach for self defence, which one would it be?

Let's put it this way: say your little sister is going on gap year trip and all of a sudden you realise you won't be here to help her if anything happens. Still you'd like to teach her some techniques for self defence purpose.

The problem is you just have time for one tech (not the full system). So which one would you choose?


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 28, 2015)

Give her a can of pepper spray or a rape alarm. As for what, guess it would depend on what you're sister could relate to. I advised mine to take up Kung Fu or Kickboxing. She chose the latter, although at some point I hope for the former.

In this instance maybe a little bit of Krav? It would be useful;l to the peeps around here if you could cite what you do? You will get some amazing advice from the martial artists around here 

Welcome to Martial Talk btw.


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 28, 2015)

Kick to the nuts.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 28, 2015)

Cirdan said:


> Kick to the nuts.



Yeah, I was thinking that too. Sure though that in another thread that was not advised.


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Transk53 (Jan 28, 2015)

Cirdan said:


>



Hey love the way you knock these up. Wonder if you do tattoos. Take it that is Megatron?


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 28, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Hey love the way you knock these up. Wonder if you do tattoos. Take it that is Megatron?



Looks like G1 Megatron to me but I am not sure, not that big a Transformers fan. I dont have any tattoos, been thinking about getting one now and then but never got around to it. Some of my friends do tattoos, you might even say addicted lol


----------



## RTKDCMB (Jan 28, 2015)

The Hurticane.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 28, 2015)

I'd say teach her not to procrastinate, but it would appear to be too late...


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 28, 2015)

WesJones said:


> if you had only one tech to teach for self defence, which one would it be?


This technique should have both offense and defense in it. I would teach the "rhino guard".  

- Lock both hands together as a big fist.
- Keep both arm "stiff".
- Hide our head behind your arms.
- Aim your big fist at your opponent's face.
- Run toward your opponent as a mad man.

Here is the "offense" part. For training, you hit on your opponent's chest instead of to hit on his head.






and here is the "defense" part.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 28, 2015)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> This technique should have both offense and defense in it. I would teach the "rhino guard".
> 
> - Lock both hands together as a big fist.
> - Keep both arm "stiff".
> ...


Hated it!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 28, 2015)

I would do something similar but you cover your head and use the elbows as a weapon.


----------



## Buka (Jan 28, 2015)

Dependent on height, a Glasgow Kiss.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 29, 2015)

Touch Of Death said:


> I would do something similar but you cover your head and use the elbows as a weapon.


Of course you can bend your "stiff" arms and change it into elbow striking when the distance has changed. That will be the 2nd technique (or modified technique) and not the "only technique".

The follow clip shows how you may fight with handcuff on and how many different ways that you can use your "rhino guard".

 - 56.com


----------



## WesJones (Jan 29, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> I'd say teach her not to procrastinate, but it would appear to be too late...


She doesn't - just never been interested in fighting stuff.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 29, 2015)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> This technique should have both offense and defense in it. I would teach the "rhino guard".
> 
> - Lock both hands together as a big fist.
> - Keep both arm "stiff".
> ...



Just my thoughts ...

If her reactions and learning ability are good enough to effectively use that without a lot of practice, you could demonstrate a lot of other techniques that she could immediately learn as well.  In order to use the double-fist you must lock the fingers.  Can she release them when needed?  Looking at the clips, especially in the first,


Kung Fu Wang said:


> This technique should have both offense and defense in it. I would teach the "rhino guard".
> 
> - Lock both hands together as a big fist.
> - Keep both arm "stiff".
> ...



Just my thoughts, but ...

The guy in the black T-shirt is apparently a fighter, but isn't really being effective in blocking the 2nd and 3rd strikes, especially the uppercut.  Also, there is the fact that your fists will be partially/somewhat locked which may not be a good thing.  That technique may have some advantages with an experienced fighter against an otherwise difficult opponent, but I would not personally want to use it.  Maybe if a kick to the knee is added ...

I would suggest a kick to the knee to begin with, then run fast.  But it is hard to cover all defense needs with only one technique.


----------



## Dinkydoo (Jan 29, 2015)

Only one technique? Front leg front kick. Use it to create some space/temporarily wind/distract before legging it. That's what I'd teach/tell my sister.....if I had a sister.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 29, 2015)

Dinkydoo said:


> Only one technique? Front leg front kick. Use it to create some space/temporarily wind/distract before legging it. That's what I'd teach/tell my sister.....if I had a sister.



I do mate, and she is not really that interested in fighting stuff, but like me she shares that attitude thing. Basically no one would be stupid enough. The OP's sister seems a little less street wise, fight dirty is what I would say. A stamp on a foot, would create just as much space imho.


----------



## Dinkydoo (Jan 29, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> I do mate, and she is not really that interested in fighting stuff, but like me she shares that attitude thing. Basically no one would be stupid enough. The OP's sister seems a little less street wise, fight dirty is what I would say. A stamp on a foot, would create just as much space imho.


Good point and less effort required training it. Yea, if there was no desire to learn/practice one technique then I'd say go for something dirty (groin strike, foot stamp...etc) and do a runner straight afterwards.


----------



## MJS (Jan 29, 2015)

WesJones said:


> if you had only one tech to teach for self defence, which one would it be?
> 
> Let's put it this way: say your little sister is going on gap year trip and all of a sudden you realise you won't be here to help her if anything happens. Still you'd like to teach her some techniques for self defence purpose.
> 
> The problem is you just have time for one tech (not the full system). So which one would you choose?



Well, I'm going to take a different route, away from the physical side, and say that the best thing that I could teach, would be some good old fashion awareness and common sense.  Try to know a little about the area you're going to, if you're going to be with others, try to use the buddy system, if you're going to a bar/club, keep your eye on your drink, don't draw extra attention to yourself by flashing lots of money or wearing fancy, expensive jewelry, etc.


----------



## Danny T (Jan 29, 2015)

WesJones said:


> if you had only one tech to teach for self defence, which one would it be?
> 
> Let's put it this way: say your little sister is going on gap year trip and all of a sudden you realise you won't be here to help her if anything happens. Still you'd like to teach her some techniques for self defence purpose.
> 
> The problem is you just have time for one tech (not the full system). So which one would you choose?


AWARENESS!!
Be aware of where you are going. (do some research) Contact the local police and inquire as to where are the problem areas and what to look out for. Know your limitations and don't put yourself in a situation that compromises your personal space and safety.


----------



## Danny T (Jan 29, 2015)

MJS said:


> Well, I'm going to take a different route, away from the physical side, and say that the best thing that I could teach, would be some good old fashion awareness and common sense.  Try to know a little about the area you're going to, if you're going to be with others, try to use the buddy system, if you're going to a bar/club, keep your eye on your drink, don't draw extra attention to yourself by flashing lots of money or wearing fancy, expensive jewelry, etc.


^^^^^^^^ THIS ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Paul_D (Jan 30, 2015)

The Fence, on the basis that it will keep people out of "sucker punch" distance, and also will show career criminals that you are "switched on", which is usually enough to deter them.  They want an easy target, a victim, not someone who is switched one and will give them problems.


----------



## Chrisoro (Feb 6, 2015)

I agree with the suggestion of teaching her the fence above, but an alternative (or even something to combine with the usage of the fence) would be to teach her how to distract a potential predator trough talking submissively, asking him what he want, and then suckerpunching him when he responds right on the chin with something akin to Fairbairn's chin jab (kind of like an open handed uppercut, just with somewhat different mechanics).





A quite simple technique which can be fired of from a non-fighting stance like the fence, and because of the leverage attained by hitting the chin from belov, the short distance traveled by the hand, and the distraction-element before striking, it can have devastating results even when done by a small lady with minimal training.


----------



## Instructor (Feb 6, 2015)

The intangible stuff, awareness, judgement, confidence.


----------



## sfs982000 (Feb 6, 2015)

MJS said:


> Well, I'm going to take a different route, away from the physical side, and say that the best thing that I could teach, would be some good old fashion awareness and common sense.  Try to know a little about the area you're going to, if you're going to be with others, try to use the buddy system, if you're going to a bar/club, keep your eye on your drink, don't draw extra attention to yourself by flashing lots of money or wearing fancy, expensive jewelry, etc.



Situational awareness and common sense are probably the 2 best aspects, I would also include physically the palm heel to the nose or groin shot if needed.


----------



## Buka (Feb 6, 2015)

WesJones said:


> if you had only one tech to teach for self defence, which one would it be?
> 
> Let's put it this way: say your little sister is going on gap year trip and all of a sudden you realise you won't be here to help her if anything happens. Still you'd like to teach her some techniques for self defence purpose.
> 
> The problem is you just have time for one tech (not the full system). So which one would you choose?



The more I think about it, this is an impossible question to answer.

Why weren't you teaching your little sister all along? One "technique" would be like teaching one word in a language. And it would depend on what your sister was like. Is she an introvert, a wild woman, an athlete, is she street smart, is she big, small, old, young?

We should teach our little sisters. We should teach our wives, our daughters, our friends. I know, some of them couldn't be bothered. But, hey, give it a shot.


----------



## smiller2144 (Feb 7, 2015)

It would be this pressure point, I've tried in in real life many times and have had it done to me, terribly effective. Most effective if pushed in then down hard.

skip to 26:33


----------



## WesJones (Feb 9, 2015)

Buka said:


> The more I think about it, this is an impossible question to answer.
> 
> Why weren't you teaching your little sister all along? One "technique" would be like teaching one word in a language. And it would depend on what your sister was like. Is she an introvert, a wild woman, an athlete, is she street smart, is she big, small, old, young?
> 
> We should teach our little sisters. We should teach our wives, our daughters, our friends. I know, some of them couldn't be bothered. But, hey, give it a shot.



Thanks. This is a round up question. I used the little sister story to put it in perspective.

See, I'm quite an active guy and the first time I went for a canyoning/rafting day out (I was in my teens), the guide told me that if I ever happened to fall in the river, I should not fight against the stream (which would be exhausting) but go with the flow instead (using my energy to drift toward the shore) and keep my legs forward (leg injury usually less fatal than upper body injury).

He did not ask if I could swim, he rightly assumed that I would fight to survive and he gave me an advice that would increase my chances if **** ever happen.

Of course, what would make a huge diff would be 1) not falling into water, 2) learning to swim, 3) swimming regularly and a lot to build up endurance and stamina. But, remember the tsunami in Thailand? **** can happen even if you don't take any risk. So his advice not only would still stand even for a very good swimmer, but addressed a potential situation and offered a solution. Not a perfect solution, but it could definitely make a difference and increase the chances to survive.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 9, 2015)

A simple "foot sweep" can be a good single technique to learn too. If your opponent wants to attack you, he has to shift weight on to his leading leg. That chance for your foot sweep will always be there.


----------



## Matt Bryers (Feb 9, 2015)

My interpretation of this question is:  "If I had 15 minutes, what simple tool or move can I give someone who will needs to learn how to defend themselves." 

If I only had to teach someone one technique, it would be something that would need to be:* simple, effective, instinctual and powerful.*

One of the concepts I work on a lot was / is called the Crash Technique.  I demo it in this video.  I have used it for years as a way to defend against a variety attacks, but also setup a variety of follow-up techniques (mostly jiu-jitsu / aikijutsu based).  





But since my training with Defence Lab and the DNA Fight Science System, that concept of "shaping" - which is uniquely seen in the DL system - has really helped me take the concept one step further.  I don't have an instructional on it, but you see many of the elements in this video:





All that said, there is no one perfect technique.  But the concept of the Crash or "Shape 1" in DL is my best answer.


----------



## MJS (Feb 11, 2015)

sfs982000 said:


> Situational awareness and common sense are probably the 2 best aspects, I would also include physically the palm heel to the nose or groin shot if needed.



Sure.   I like that suggestion, because IMO, I think it's best to keep things simple.  If I was going to spend time teaching someone something, in a short amount of time, I'd rather have them drill a few things, repeatedly, from various situations, rather than a bunch of complicated things, that they might not remember or be able to pull off, under stress conditions.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 11, 2015)

smiller2144 said:


> It would be this pressure point, I've tried in in real life many times and have had it done to me, terribly effective. Most effective if pushed in then down hard.
> 
> skip to 26:33



My GM taught me to move in at a downward angle, but cautioned me to be careful of the force I used as it was a death blow if used forcefully.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 11, 2015)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> A simple "foot sweep" can be a good single technique to learn too. If your opponent wants to attack you, he has to shift weight on to his leading leg. That chance for your foot sweep will always be there.


I like you


----------



## smiller2144 (Feb 12, 2015)

oftheherd1 said:


> My GM taught me to move in at a downward angle, but cautioned me to be careful of the force I used as it was a death blow if used forcefully.



Hmm, you'd know more about it then me but I doubt it would do damage unless you pierced the skin, or you really shoved in in there with a massive strike, doing internal injuries. But I don't doubt it's possible.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 12, 2015)

smiller2144 said:


> Hmm, you'd know more about it then me but I doubt it would do damage unless you pierced the skin, or you really shoved in in there with a massive strike, doing internal injuries. But I don't doubt it's possible.



Well, I never killed anyone with that technique, so I can't personally vouch for that being a death blow.  But I certainly never doubted what my GM taught me either.  If I were fighting someone, not sparring, I would strike hard, but not so hard as to cause death, unless the fight seemed to me to be a life and death struggle.  I hope that never happens, but if it does, I will post in here to let everyone know how it turned out.

FYI, the way it was taught to me there would be damage, the amount being dependent on the force applied and the angle of the strike.


----------



## BeeBrian (Feb 13, 2015)

WesJones said:


> if you had only one tech to teach for self defence, which one would it be?
> 
> Let's put it this way: say your little sister is going on gap year trip and all of a sudden you realise you won't be here to help her if anything happens. Still you'd like to teach her some techniques for self defence purpose.
> 
> The problem is you just have time for one tech (not the full system). So which one would you choose?


 
Honestly? The ability to stay calm and rational under pressure.

It takes boxers an entire year of training to learn how to punch. So I think I'm better off teaching my sister how to improvise and trust her instincts. And the only way to be in that "sharp mode", as I would call it, is to keep the mind uncluttered.

I remember watching a BJ Penn fight on TV, and Joe Rogan mentioned something along the lines of...

"One of the trademarks of great grapplers is that they stay calm even with aggressive wrestlers."

He put it in a way of, "He can stay calm because he is a good grappler." I think it's the other way around. *He's a good fighter because he can stay calm and collected.*


----------



## WesJones (Feb 16, 2015)

Matt Bryers said:


> My interpretation of this question is:  "If I had 15 minutes, what simple tool or move can I give someone who will needs to learn how to defend themselves."
> 
> If I only had to teach someone one technique, it would be something that would need to be:* simple, effective, instinctual and powerful.*
> 
> ...



Thanks. Great tutorial vid by the way, thanks for sharing. This technique is often called "wedge block" and some people like to call it the "Rhino". That's one of the very first techniques I teach to beginners.


----------



## WesJones (Feb 16, 2015)

MJS said:


> Sure.   I like that suggestion, because IMO, I think it's best to keep things simple.  If I was going to spend time teaching someone something, in a short amount of time, I'd rather have them drill a few things, repeatedly, from various situations, rather than a bunch of complicated things, that they might not remember or be able to pull off, under stress conditions.



Great suggestion. It makes sense. thank you.


----------



## WesJones (Feb 16, 2015)

BeeBrian said:


> Honestly? The ability to stay calm and rational under pressure.
> 
> It takes boxers an entire year of training to learn how to punch. So I think I'm better off teaching my sister how to improvise and trust her instincts. And the only way to be in that "sharp mode", as I would call it, is to keep the mind uncluttered.
> 
> ...



How would you work this? Would you simply "pressure test" ?


----------



## BeeBrian (Feb 16, 2015)

WesJones said:


> How would you work this? Would you simply "pressure test" ?



Breathing techniques. Control the breaths you take. Breathe deep and with a moderate pace, and keep the air in your belly, not the shoulders.

You would be surprised what 5 minutes of controlled proper breathing can do to the psyche.


----------

